# WUHAN | China Resources Ruifu Towers | 212m x 2 | 59 fl x 2 | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: China Resources Welcome to CRC
























二七滨江VS武昌滨江，你更爱谁


武汉当下最炙热的滨江版块，当属于二七滨江和武昌滨江核心区。 今年上半年，二七滨江仅有少量项目在售，主要以中信泰富为主，而位于江对面的武昌滨江，随着武汉长江中心和龙湖清能天奕的陆续面市，且首开均以售罄…




zhuanlan.zhihu.com





By 被猫追杀


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @kanye, please, updates


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-03 by curryliu


----------

